# Czy warto kompilować OpenOffice?

## Belliash

po cholere go w ogole kompilowac?  :Neutral: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Wątek wydzielony z wątku "nieudana kompilacja openoffice 3.1.1".

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Belliash

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).
> 
> Belliash, po cholerę się w ogóle wypowiadać jak się nie ma nic pomocnego (i ciekawego  ) do powiedzenia?

 

bo tez chce sie czegos nauczyc i poznac powod dla ktorego warto w ogole ruszac ta kobyle...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).
> 
> Belliash, po cholerę się w ogóle wypowiadać jak się nie ma nic pomocnego (i ciekawego  ) do powiedzenia? 
> 
> bo tez chce sie czegos nauczyc i poznac powod dla ktorego warto w ogole ruszac ta kobyle... 

 

Jak ktoś ma na to ochotę to co za problem?.

Powód może być taki sam jak powód kompilowania całego gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).
> 
> Belliash, po cholerę się w ogóle wypowiadać jak się nie ma nic pomocnego (i ciekawego  ) do powiedzenia? 
> 
> bo tez chce sie czegos nauczyc i poznac powod dla ktorego warto w ogole ruszac ta kobyle...  
> ...

 

wybor flag USE? Bez wzgledu na to jakie wybiore w pakiecie openoffice-bin nie pociaga zadnych wielkich dodatkowych zaleznosci... o ile w ogole jakies pociaga (uzywam KDE a use +gnome i tak nie dodaje zadnych dodatkowych pakietow)... Czy moze ktos wierzy ze binarny jest wolniejszy? :> Wiem, wiem ... robie OT - ale niech mi ktos poda jakis racjonalny powod dla ktorego warto kompilowac OOo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *nieprosty wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).
> 
> Belliash, po cholerę się w ogóle wypowiadać jak się nie ma nic pomocnego (i ciekawego  ) do powiedzenia? 
> 
> bo tez chce sie czegos nauczyc i poznac powod dla ktorego warto w ogole ruszac ta kobyle...  
> ...

 

Ja slyszalem o przypadku gdzie bin sie wysypywal, a skompilowany oo dzialal poprawnie (na tym samym pliku - nawet to widzialem). Moze to byl przypadek, tez slyszalem ze szybciej oo sie odpala kompilowany - ale i slyszalem ze szybciej -bin. To zalezy, wiec ja jestem ustawiony pol na pol, racjonalny powod jest taki ze ktos moze nie trawic paczek -bin i chce po prostu miec wszystko ze zrodel - tak jak np cale Gentoo  :Smile:  o czym kolega juz wyzej wspomnial.

----------

## Belliash

to ze sie bin wywala to raczej nie jego wina... a czy dziala szybciej... nawet jesli to nieznacznie... toczyla sie na ten temat nie jedna dyskusja - czekam zaten na racjonalne argumenty

----------

## yoshi314

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> po cholere go w ogole kompilowac? 

 dlatego że binarka to "gołe" openoffice z openoffice.org, a paczka źródłowa to rozszerzona wersja z go-oo.org (wystarczy sprawdzić eix'em wpisy "homepage" dla ebuildów) .

a te dwie wersje znacznie się różnią (pod kątem szybkości uruchamiania i ogólnej wydajności różnica jest naprawdę spora). naprawdę nie rozumiem czego nie ma wersji z go-oo w binarce, tak jak w archlinux.

----------

## Belliash

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   po cholere go w ogole kompilowac?  dlatego że binarka to "gołe" openoffice z openoffice.org, a paczka źródłowa to rozszerzona wersja z go-oo.org (wystarczy sprawdzić eix'em wpisy "homepage" dla ebuildów) .
> 
> a te dwie wersje znacznie się różnią (pod kątem szybkości uruchamiania i ogólnej wydajności różnica jest naprawdę spora). naprawdę nie rozumiem czego nie ma wersji z go-oo w binarce, tak jak w archlinux.

 

i to jest cos czego nie wiedzialem - wkoncu jakis news... jeszcze jakbys mogl pokrotce napisac roznice, to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny - kto wie, moze sam sie skusze i zaczne kompilowac OOo? Moze zrobi to wiecej osob? I wspolnie rozwiazemy problem ktory opisal autor?

----------

## unK

Ja wczoraj skompilowałem OOo bez problemu. Jedyną różnica pomiędzy twoimi flagami USE a moimi jest to, że ja mam włączoną flagę java.

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> i to jest cos czego nie wiedzialem - wkoncu jakis news... jeszcze jakbys mogl pokrotce napisac roznice, to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny - kto wie, moze sam sie skusze i zaczne kompilowac OOo? Moze zrobi to wiecej osob? I wspolnie rozwiazemy problem ktory opisal autor?

 

http://go-oo.org/discover/ tutaj jest pobieznie opisane. 

 *Quote:*   

> Właśnie próbuję z włączoną javą której nie bardzo potrzebuje - w przeciwieństwie do openoffica (na jutro muszę napisać pracę kontrolną do szkoły) jeśli się wysypie zostaje mi binarka. 

 ew. mozesz sprobowac wrzucic sobie do systemu prekompilowana wersje z arch linux : 

ftp://ftp.archlinux.org/extra/os/i686/go-openoffice-3.1.1.2-1-i686.pkg.tar.gz ; to jest ta z go-oo.org wlasnie

----------

## gexcite

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> a te dwie wersje znacznie się różnią (pod kątem szybkości uruchamiania i ogólnej wydajności różnica jest naprawdę spora). naprawdę nie rozumiem czego nie ma wersji z go-oo w binarce, tak jak w archlinux.

 

Aż z ciekawości postanowiłem zainstalować ze źródeł. Muszę przyznać, że różnica w prędkości uruchamiania jest wręcz ogromna, przynajmniej u mnie.

Za to nie dziwna sprawa z instalowaniem rozszerzeń. Najpierw pokusiłem się o import pdf dostarczony ze źródłami. Instalacja wykrzaczyła się z błędem. No to spróbujmy z repozytorium - też błąd. Podczas pisania tego posta wpadłem na pomysł aby podać treść błędu instalacji rozszrzenia - instaluję jeszcze raz import pdf'a. No i niestety nie podam błędu, bo się wszystko zainstalowało  :Smile:  A błąd dotyczył jakiegoś brakującego klucza gdzieś tam.

----------

## Belliash

```
belliash@LAPEK / $ genlop -ti openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Oct  3 12:33:16 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 33 seconds.

   Total builds: 1

   Global build time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 33 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

   Install date: Sat Oct  3 12:33:16 2009

   USE="binfilter cups dbus gtk nsplugin opengl pam -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -kde -ldap -mono -odk -templates"

   CFLAGS="-march=core2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -mcx16 -msahf -fomit-frame-pointer -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES"
```

ale jakos nie widze aby sie szybciej uruchamial niz -bin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gexcite

Mam wrażenie że genlop podaje czas kompilacji a nie uruchamiania się. Chyba że się mylę.

----------

## Belliash

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Mam wrażenie że genlop podaje czas kompilacji a nie uruchamiania się. Chyba że się mylę.

 

nie mylisz sie... dziwne zeby sie uruchamial blisko 2 godziny  :Cool:  ale masz tam podane miedzyinnymi flagi USE oraz czas potrzebny na kompilacje - a pod spodem komentarz - nie widze zauwazalnej roznicy w predkosci uruchamiania...

----------

## gexcite

A, ok. Teraz załapałem o co Ci chodziło. U mnie bynajmniej różnica jest zauważalna. Jak pokazuje Twój przykład nie zawsze tak musi być. Konkluzja sprawy: Należy samemu zbadać organoleptycznie:)

----------

## dylon

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> belliash@LAPEK / $ genlop -ti openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Jakim cudem  masz czas <2h ???

```
dylon ~ # genlop -ti openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Oct  3 23:32:28 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 11 hours, 14 minutes and 59 seconds.

   * app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

   Install date: Sat Oct  3 23:32:28 2009

   USE="cups dbus eds gstreamer nsplugin opengl pam templates -binfilter -debug -gnome -gtk -kde -ldap -mono -odk"

   CFLAGS="-march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES"

```

A w uruchamianiu i wczytywaniu duzych dokumentow roznicy nie widze (choc ze stoperem nie sprawdzalem).

Jednak czas kompilacji dyskwalifikuje u mnie wersje kompilowana. (mam procesor p4 2,8 z ht)

----------

## Bialy

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> belliash@LAPEK / $ genlop -ti openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Zależy właśnie od procesora. Im nowocześniejszy i wielojajeczny tym czas kompilacji krótszy.

----------

## dylon

hmmm moj pentium D  z HT na pewno nie jest o 10 lat w tyle za c2d wiec widocznie mam cos nie tak u sibie w systemie...

----------

## Belliash

 *dylon wrote:*   

> hmmm moj pentium D  z HT na pewno nie jest o 10 lat w tyle za c2d wiec widocznie mam cos nie tak u sibie w systemie...

 

Nie porownuj Pentium D do Core2 Quad czy i7, bo to zupelnie inna bajka  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Core2 zjada PentiumD na sniadanie. Core i7 zjada Core2 na śniadanie.. a teraz jeszcze core i9.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Core2 zjada PentiumD na sniadanie. Core i7 zjada Core2 na śniadanie.. a teraz jeszcze core i9.

 

hmm nie sprawdzalem osobiscie, ale patrzac na roznorakie testy w necie, te roznice nie sa tak ogromne zeby wyjasnialy takie czasy kompilacji oo  :Smile: 

W jakis sposob bym zrozumial, gdybym mial celerona (bo tu ze wzgledu na cache jest duza roznica ).

Ale przesiadajac sie z durona 700  :Smile:  na celeronaD (chyba) 2,6 nie odczulem AZ TAKIEJ roznicy (jak twoje 2h a moje 11h). A potem zamiana ww celeronaD na pentiumD to juz tylko minimalnie przyspieszyla kompilacje... (choc samo korzystanie z systemu na pentiumie jest duzo przyjemniejsze  :Smile:  )

----------

## Belliash

Na core i7 znacznego przyspieszenia tez nie bedzie... moze 1,5 godziny, moze 1 godzina... Zalezy jeszcze jaki procesor... Wez pod uwage fakt ze kompilowalem go na laptopie... Duza role odgrywa takze ilosc pamieci RAM... U mnie podczas kompilowania OOo wolne bylo 'az' 400MB (przez wolne rozumiem wolne w doslownym tego slowa znaczeniu - bez buforow)...

A sprzet na jakim odbyla sie kompilacja to Intel Core2 Quad 2.0GHz (Q9000) z 4GB pamieci RAM (brak swapu). (MAKEOPTS="-j12 -s")

Gdyby miec jakis Core2 Quad Extreme 4x 3.6GHz to pewnie czas kompilacji bylby jeszcze o te pol godziny krotszy... Nie ma zatem co gdybac... Bo oprocz architektury procesora liczy sie takze jego taktowanie... Niby Core2Duo... Ale jaki? 2x1.66GHz czy moze jakis Extreme 2x3.66GHz?  :Smile:  Przeznaczony do laptopa? Czy moze desktoppowy? z FSB800? 1066 czy moze 1333?  :Smile: 

Kiedys pokusilem sie o kompilacje OOo na Athlonie 3000+ Venice podkreconym przez FSB z 1800MHz na ~2500MHz... na skompilowanie OOo potrzebne byly ponad 8h!

Pozniej Core2Duo T5500 2x1.66GHz... co prawda nie kompilowalem OOo, ale czasy kompilacji byly bardzo zblizone, zawsze jednak na korzysc C2D, chocby o te kilka sekund... A porownywalem np gcc, qt, kde... takie typowe pakiety.

```
processor       : 15

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5570  @ 2.93GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2927.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant

_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flex

priority ept vpid

bogomips        : 5851.96

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: 
```

2x Xeon x5570

```
 * app-office/openoffice-3.0.0

        Emerged at: Tue Aug  4 12:18:29 2009

        Build time: 25 minutes, and 29 seconds 
```

Nie sadze by i7 bylo lepsze... Wezcie pod uwage ze macie 2x Quad... Wiec nawet zakladajac ze po wyjeciu 1 procesora czas kompilacji by sie podwoil to macie ~50 minut...

----------

